# When do I remove dummy eggs?



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all, I haven't posted recently though have checked in to read every now and then. Always informative and enjoyable. Now I have a question about nest sitting. My hen, Penny, had been laying two eggs about every two weeks. I was originally taking the first one away after 24-48 hours, and she would lay the second one anywhere in the house. Then I read a posting with a response from Treesa that you shouldn't take the eggs away as that could be dangerous for them. So this time I let her keep the eggs and sit on her nest. I did replace the real eggs with wooden ones about two weeks in and she accepted them. She has been sitting on the nest for three weeks. She does get up to eat, poop and get some exercise. She also collects things for her nest. Today she went outside and flew around and then didn't return right to her nest. When we looked in the enst, the eggs were gone! I found them outside, behind and under the nest. Is she getting tired of sitting and only returns because the eggs are still there? Did she push them out because she's tired? Should I now take them away? Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it. 

Sandy


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

You should take them away as soon as she stops sitting on them. If she lays every other week it will wear out her reproductive system and deplete her calcium.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Matt D. Is a half an hour off the eggs considered to be not sitting on them? Long enough to take them away? And should this routine I've done this time, help keep her from laying so often?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well I would leave them a day or two if she doesn't have a mate. And if she keeps ignoring them then just take them away. Unless you dont want them laying around.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sandy51955 said:


> Thanks Matt D. Is a half an hour off the eggs considered to be not sitting on them? Long enough to take them away? And should this routine I've done this time, help keep her from laying so often?


Just watch for her to change her routine. If she normally leaves the eggs for a few minutes and then goes back to them, then leave them. Once she leaves for an extended period, she's probably done with them. In a loft setting, a hen, or cock for that matter, normally won't sit on the eggs without a break for more than about 24 hours. They get used to routine of their mating taking over at certain times and when that doesn't happen, they just get up a walk away. 
Your situation is a bit different in that she's not used to getting a break, so you pretty much have to just watch her and see what she does.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Renee. She does take breaks and has the entire time that she's been sitting, 3 weeks. She didn't want any help in covering the eggs but feels free to leave the nest for a few minutes at a time. Now the times she leaves are getting extended to half hour of more but she always goes back to the next. I assume partially out of habit? ANyway, maybe I'll take them away the enxt time. I'm hoping this extended stay on the nest will keep her from laying every two weeks. I appreciate your help.
Sandy


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

usually if they are off the eggs you will know as they either kick them out the nest or they dont sit on them at night for sure..


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks all. I did remove the eggs yesterday, as she had kicked one out again, and she hasn't amde any attempt to sit in the enst again. She is acting a bit strange today though. She's not doing any of her usual things but maybe it's just such a change in her routine to not be sitting on the enst anymore. As this is my first hen, I'm not sure what to expect!

Sandy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sandy,

A good rule of thumb is that you can remove the eggs 21 days after she lays.The hens usually abandon the eggs in about that length of time if they don't hatch. She will probably lay another clutch in about 7 days and start brooding them again. This is the normal cycle for them. Make sure she has a good source of calcium all the time.

Margaret


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Now Penny isn't feeling well*

Thank you Margaret, for the rule of thumb on the 21 days. That helps a great deal. But now I know that she isn't feeling well. She's staying all puffed up and closing her eyes a lot. This seemed to start this morning though it could have been yesterdaya fter she got off the nest. i did worm her last week. Could that make her feel ill? She sems to not be eating now too. i offered her some oat groats which she likes and she would just take them in her beak and then toss them aside. She's never acted this way before. I need some help, please! 
Sandy


----------

